# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Γιατί καίγονται τα τελικά τρανζίστορ?

## Danza

Καλημέρα παιδιά, χτές ένας φίλος μου έφερε εναν ενισχυτή να αλλάξουμε τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, αλλάχτηκαν με darlington και οι drivers, του συνδέσαμε τα ηχεία (8Ω) και τον βάλαμε στη πρίζα, όλα καλά μεχρι στιγμής, με το που δώσαμε σήμα στην είσοδο κάηκαν αμέσως τα τελικά και οι βατικές αντίστασεις στα τελικά πυρώσανε  :Shocked:  . γιατι έγινε αυτό μολις πήρε σήμα στην είσοδο?

----------


## xampos

η ταση τροφοδοσιας ηταν ιδια ή την αλλαξες

----------


## Danza

+-52vDC, 2 βολτ περισσοτερο απο τον εργοστασιακο μετασχηματιστή, μπήκε μ/ς μεγαλύτερος σε watt να γιατι ο πρωτος δεν ''σήκωνε'' τα νέα τρανζίστορ

----------


## Giannis511

Tο Darlington τι τύπος έχει στην έξοδο(2Ν3055 κλπ.)?Οι βατικές αντιστάσεις βάλτε μεγαλύτερης ισχύος.

----------


## Danza

BDW83-84C και οι αντιστασεις ειναι: 0,33Ω/5W η καθε μία και Drivers: BD139-140

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, χτές ένας φίλος μου έφερε εναν ενισχυτή να αλλάξουμε τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, αλλάχτηκαν με darlington και οι drivers, του συνδέσαμε τα ηχεία (8Ω) και τον βάλαμε στη πρίζα, όλα καλά μεχρι στιγμής, με το που δώσαμε σήμα στην είσοδο κάηκαν αμέσως τα τελικά και οι βατικές αντίστασεις στα τελικά πυρώσανε  . γιατι έγινε αυτό μολις πήρε σήμα στην είσοδο?


 :Shocked:   Ειλικρινά ... θέλω να μου πείς !!!!
Πως σου πέρασε απο το μυαλό να βγάλεις τα απλά τρανζίστορ ... και να τα αντικαταστήσεις με darlington !!!!!, 
οδηγούμενα κιόλας απο BD139...που είναι και ενισχυμένα.   Τα darlington λόγω της υψηλής απολαβής τους,
οδηγούνται απο "μικρά"  τρανζίστορ (τύπου BC 546,548,559,557,560,.....),  μόνο και μόνο απο αυτό 
δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτάς γιατι κάηκαν  :Confused:  .  Στην ουσία τα "εξόδου" καήκαν απο υπεροδήγηση.

 :Idea:  Ποτε δεν αλλάζουμε τα απλά τρανζίστορ με darlington   :Exclamation: 


Τουλαχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ ... οτι απο απλά έβαλες darlington.

----------


## Danza

:Shocked:   :Shocked:  αυτό δεν το ήξερα αλλά είχα δει άλλους ενισχυτές που οδηγουσαν τα τελικα τύπου BD139...και τελικα ειχαν darlington και για αυτο σκευτηκα να βάλω darlington. Βάση των BDW83-84C ποιά απλα διπολικά τρανζίστορ εχουν τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικά? και με μεγαλύτερης ισχύως ακομα καλύτερα

----------


## valis

Μπορείς να στείλεις σχέδιο ? Αν η τοπολογία της εξόδου είναι darlington θα έχεις προβλημα με την πόλωση τουλάχιστον, αλλά αν είναι τοπολογια sziklai υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι να καεί η έξοδος.

----------


## Danza

To σχέδιο ειναι ενα μέρος απο το ενα καναλι.. ειναι πολυ μεγαλο ολοκληρο (2mb).. ειναι σχεδιο απο την εταιρία, δεν το εφτιαξα εγω

----------


## valis

Απο πλευράς πόλωσης το VBE multiplier (TR13) μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί και για darlington αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν μοιάζει να είναι εκεί.
Τι τάσεις είχε στα Α Β πριν την αλλαγή του Μ/Τ και τι τάσεις έχει τώρα ? έκαψε μόνο τα εξόδου ? Τι συμπτώματα δείχνουν ?
C E βραχυκυκλωμένα και η βάση κανονικά ? 
Το πιο πιθανό που μπορώ να σκευτώ αυτή την στιγμή είναι να μπήκαν τα τρανσιστορ λάθος ή κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα ή να ταλάντωσε ο ενισχυτής οπότε φταίνε τα darlington (μάλλον απίθανο)

----------


## moutoulos

Είναι ότι πρέπει για:
MJ15024 NPN
MJ15025 PNP.
Αν και το "μειονέκτημά" τους,  είναι το γεγονός οτι είναι πέταλα (ΤΟ3)   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## valis

Εχω 4 ζευγάρια απο αυτά. Είναι απο τις καλύτερες επιλογές για ενισχυτές πάνω απο 100Watt.

----------


## Danza

> Απο πλευράς πόλωσης το VBE multiplier (TR13) μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί και για darlington αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν μοιάζει να είναι εκεί.
> Τι τάσεις είχε στα Α Β πριν την αλλαγή του Μ/Τ και τι τάσεις έχει τώρα ? έκαψε μόνο τα εξόδου ? Τι συμπτώματα δείχνουν ?
> C E βραχυκυκλωμένα και η βάση κανονικά ? 
> Το πιο πιθανό που μπορώ να σκευτώ αυτή την στιγμή είναι να μπήκαν τα τρανσιστορ λάθος ή κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα ή να ταλάντωσε ο ενισχυτής οπότε φταίνε τα darlington (μάλλον απίθανο)


Στα Α&Β είχε παλιά +-54vDC και τώρα εχει +-56vDC, έκαψε ολα τα εξόδου και τις βατικές αντιστάσεις στο ένα κανάλι, βραχυκύκλωσε τα εξοδου: βάση με συλλέκτη και συλλέκτη με εκπομπό, τα τρανζίστορ μπήκαν όλα σωστά και τα τσέκαρισα απο 3 φορές και βάλε καθώς και με πολύμετρο για να δώ αν είναι πουθενά βραχυκυκλωμένη καποια κόλληση... αλλά ήταν ολα σωστα και το ''μπάμ'' έγινε οταν πήρε audio σήμα στην είσοδο

----------


## Danza

> Είναι ότι πρέπει για:
> MJ15024 NPN
> MJ15025 PNP.
> Αν και το "μειονέκτημά" τους,  είναι το γεγονός οτι είναι πέταλα (ΤΟ3)   .


Ανοίγω τις κατάλληλες τρύπες στις ψύκτρες και τα βάζω αλλα όπως το βλεπεις και με τις τάσεις που λειτουργεί ο ενισχυτής καθως και με drivers BD139-140 θα λειτουργήσει? και στο περίπου ποσα watt θα έχει στην έξοδο??

----------


## valis

+-56V με BD139 (VCEO=80V) και BDW83C (VCEO=100V) δεν ταιριάζουν με τίποτε. Με αυτή την τροφοδοσία είσαι στα 120Watt+ . Χωρίς είσοδο τα τρανσιστορ εξόδου την βγάζουν αλλά με σήμα και φορτίο σίγουρα ξεπερνάνε την SOA . 
Ρίξε μια ματια στην Figure 4 στο http://www.bourns.com/pdfs/bdw83.pdf . 
Χρειάζεται κάτι σαν τα MJ15024 MJ15025

----------


## Danza

Με 120+watt υπερκαλύπτωμαι οπότε περνάμε στα MJ15024 MJ15025

----------


## Danza

Ψύκτρες, μίκες, ροδελες και τα MJ15024 MJ15025 τοποθετημένα σε μεγαλύτερες ψύκτρες και τα ανάλογα καλώδια για να σύνδεθούν στην πλακέτα. Ρεύμα ηρεμίας πόσο ομως και πώς θα το ρυθμίσω? αν μπορέι κάποιος ας τσεκάρει τα σημέια στο σχέδιο που να μετρήσω με το πολύμετρο και να ρυθμίσω το ρεύμα ηρεμίας, επίσης τι να τσεκάρω πριν τον βάλω σε λειτουργεία?

----------


## valis

Βάλε στους εκπομπούς 0.33Ω 1/4 Watt για τις δοκιμές. Ρύθμισε για ρεύμα ηρεμίος αρχικά 40mA να ζεσταθή ο ψύκτης 
(ασε το 10 λεπτα) και μετά κατέβασε το στα 20mA που είναι το κανονικο ρεύμα ηρεμίας για τάξη ΑΒ.
Αν όλα πάνε καλά βάλε 0.33Ω 5Watt και κανε τις τελικές δοκιμές με σήμα.
Το ασθενές σημείο του ενισχυτή όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί είναι τα BD139-140 και απο ρεύμα καί από SOA.

----------


## Danza

Οκ αλλά σε ποιά σημεία στο σχέδιο μετριέται το ρεύμα ηρεμίας?

----------


## moutoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από moutoulos
> 
> Είναι ότι πρέπει για:
> MJ15024 NPN
> MJ15025 PNP.
> Αν και το "μειονέκτημά" τους,  είναι το γεγονός οτι είναι πέταλα (ΤΟ3)   .
> 
> 
>  BD139-140 θα λειτουργήσει? και στο περίπου ποσα watt θα έχει στην έξοδο??


Λογικά θα λειτουργήσει ... τώρα για Watt δεν το γνωρίζω ... γιατί εξαρτάται και απο το τροφοδοτικό που έχει  :Wink:  .
Σου επισυνάπτω ένα σχέδιο (σχεδόν αντίστοιχο) να πάρεις μια ιδέα.
Tα BD139 δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα ...  
Στο σχέδιο που σου βάζω δουλεύει 4 χ MJE15024-5 γι'αυτό βάζει τα MJE15030.

Τώρα βέβαια, δεν παίρνω και όρκο αλλά έχεις ένα 90% πιθανότητα να σου δουλέψει   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## moutoulos

> +-56V με BD139 (VCEO=80V) και BDW83C (VCEO=100V) δεν ταιριάζουν με τίποτε.


Μα γιατί ?? τα +56V του BD139 (VCEO=80V) είναι μέσα στα όρια ...
Μην τα αθροίζεις +- 56V = 112V !!.  Το κάθε τρανζίστορ (οδηγό + εξόδου) τροφοδοτήτε 
απο την μια γραμμή,  +56 για ΝΡΝ, -56 για ΡΝΡ.

----------


## valis

Χωρίς σήμα δεν συμβαίνει τίποτε. Οι εκπομποι (έξοδος) είναι στα 0V. 
Μόλις όμως δώσεις σήμα και πάει η έξοδος π.χ. στα -40v peak (αυτό είναι 100Wrms στα 8ωμ) τότε 
το NPN θα έχει στον συλλέκτη +56V και στον εκπομπό θα έχει -40 δηλαδή Vce 96V πού είναι πολύ κοντά
στα όρια του BDW83C  VCE 100v . Γι αυτό και τα MJE15024-5 έχουν vce 250v

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδια μιας και μιλάτε για Transistor σε ενισχυτές ήχου, θα ήθελα και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να κάνω μια ερώτηση...
έχω έναν ενισχυτή philips 22rh580 του '60 με οδήγηση τα bc149/159 και εξόδου τα ad161/162 (γερμανίου).
Ο εν λόγο ενισχυτής δίνει 2χ7 watt. Με τί μπορώ ν ααλλάξω τα εξόδου για μεγαλύτερη έξοδο (χωρίς να αλλάξω ολόκληρο το κύκλωμα, το πολύ πολύ να αλλάξω τα BC...)
Να βάλλω πυρητίου νομίζω γίνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει η οδήγηση....
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## moutoulos

> Χωρίς σήμα δεν συμβαίνει τίποτε. Οι εκπομποι (έξοδος) είναι στα 0V. 
> Μόλις όμως δώσεις σήμα και πάει η έξοδος π.χ. στα -40v peak (αυτό είναι 100Wrms στα 8ωμ) τότε 
> το NPN θα έχει στον συλλέκτη +56V και στον εκπομπό θα έχει -40 δηλαδή Vce 96V πού είναι πολύ κοντά
> στα όρια του BDW83C  VCE 100v . Γι αυτό και τα MJE15024-5 έχουν vce 250v


γιατι να έχει 96 βολτ ?
Στον συλλεκτη (ΝΡΝ) θα έχει +56 και μέσω του ηχείο που είναι "γέφυρα" για την γείωση 0βολτ ... πάλι 56 θα έχει....
δεν το καταλαβαίνω ....
Αν βάλεις ένα πολύμετρο στο ΝΡΝ Vce 56βολτ  θα δείς ...

----------


## Danza

Όντος η τάση στον συλλέκτη δεν εχει κάμια σχέση με την τάση στον εκπομπό απο ότι ξέρω. ok1gr αυτό προσπαθώ και εγω και μου βγαίνουν προβλήματα   :Confused:  το βάσικο ειναι να αλλάξεις τροφοδοσία και τρανζίστορ

----------


## valis

Εψαξα αρκετή ώρα αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρώ μια αναλυτική εξήγηση για τα push-pull και την τάση τροφοδοσίας
των τρανσιστορ εξόδου.
Στα παρακάτω λινκ αναφέρεται απλώς ότι η τάση vce πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη από την τάση 
τροφοδοσίας (rail to rail).

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=10480
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/AN485-D.PDF
http://www.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM391.pdf

Το τελευταίο είναι οδηγός σχεδίασης για το LM391 και στην σελίδα 8 αναφέρει κάτι για την τάση των τρανσιστορ
αλλά δυστυχώς δεν δίνει λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Danza

Λοιπόν δούλεψε χωρις πρόβλημα με την πρώτη. αλλά με το ρεύμα ηρεμίας τι να κάνω? ζεσταίνονται τα τελικά  :Exclamation:

----------


## valis

Μέτρα την τάση στην αντίσταση εκπομπού (0.33Ω) . Για 20 mA πρέπει να είναι (0.02*0.33) 6.6mV
Αν θέλεις περισσότερο κάνε δοκιμές αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει διαφορά. Στον δικό μου
το έχω ρυθμισει στα 40 mA αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## ok1gr

μπορεί να έχει και κάποιο trimmer...
danza τελικά ποιά έβαλες εξόδου και ποιά για οδήγηση???

----------


## Danza

> μπορεί να έχει και κάποιο trimmer...
> danza τελικά ποιά έβαλες εξόδου και ποιά για οδήγηση???


MJ15024 MJ15025 (τελικά)
ΒD-139/140 (οδήγηση)
Έχω ανεβάσει και το σχέδιο του ενός καναλιού. Έχει trimmer για το ρευμα ηρεμίας.

----------


## Danza

Όλα καλά παιδιά, στα 40mA λειτουργεί άψογα και παίζει αρκετά δυνατά και καθαρά. με ένα πολύμετρο μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε την ισχύ εξόδου? εννοώ αν υπάρχει καποιος τύπος να μετατρέπεις τα volt της εξόδου με watt

----------


## ok1gr

Πρέπει να πουλάνε wattόμετρα....

Όσω για τα transistor με τί τάση παίζουν?

----------


## Danza

+-56vDC και ο μετασχηματιστής εχει μέγιστη παροχή ισχύως 550watt

----------


## moutoulos

Είδες έτσι ... στα πέτυχα με την πρώτη ...   :Wink:  
 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 


Αν δεν ζεστένονται τα εξόδου σε ηρεμία είναι Οκ !!.
Η ισχύ σου θα "ανέβηκε" περίπου ... >30%.

Οπότε την επόμενη προσέχουμε αν έχει darligton ή απλά ...  :Wink:  .

Αν δεν σε καλύπτει ...   :Shocked:   τα ξαναλέμε με παράλληλα MJ15024-25, 
και αλλάγη "οδηγού" ... (το BD139 δεν θα "φτάνει").

----------


## Danza

Σας ευχαριστώ ολους παιδια και εγω και ο κολητός μου (γιατι δικος του ειναι   :Laughing:  ) για την βοήθεια   :Very Happy:

----------


## Danza

> Είδες έτσι ... στα πέτυχα με την πρώτη ...   
>  
> 
> 
> Αν δεν ζεστένονται τα εξόδου σε ηρεμία είναι Οκ !!.
> Η ισχύ σου θα "ανέβηκε" περίπου ... >30%.
> 
> Οπότε την επόμενη προσέχουμε αν έχει darligton ή απλά ...  .
> 
> ...


moutoulos για δώσε μου πληροφορίες σχετικα με παράλληλα τελικά και οδηγούς, μήπως μας έρθει να να τον φορτώσουμε ακόμα με watt   :Shocked:   :Wink:

----------


## Danza

Γρηγόρη έκανα μια αντιγραφή το σχέδιο του sansui σε άλλη πλακέτα.. θέλω όμως στην έξοδο να βάλω NPN: 2x BD249C   PNP: 2x BD250C οδηγούμενα απο BD139-140. Tροφοδοσία +/-55vDC Tι λές? θα πετύχει? πόσα watt rms λες να δώσει στα 8Ω?

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη έκανα μια αντιγραφή το σχέδιο του sansui σε άλλη πλακέτα.. θέλω όμως στην έξοδο να βάλω NPN: 2x BD249C   PNP: 2x BD250C οδηγούμενα απο BD139-140. Tροφοδοσία +/-55vDC Tι λές? θα πετύχει? πόσα watt rms λες να δώσει στα 8Ω?


  :Rolling Eyes:  Επειδή έχουμε να κάνουμε με δυο τρανζίστορ (ανα γραμμή + , και δυο -), θα σε συμβούλευα να έβαζες τα πιο ενισχυμένα
BD239-BD240, για οδήγηση (γιατί τα BD139-140 ενδέχεται να ζεστένονται πολύ, μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις και βλέπεις).

Ένα τελικό σετ απο BD249-250 βγάζει περίπου 50W, με δυο υπολόγισε το πολύ 80 ...
όμως με προβληματίζει η τάση  ... +-55V είναι πολλά νομίζω, αν έχεις την δυνατότητα να το ξεκινήσεις 
απο τα 40V και ανεβαίνεις...  οπότε βλέπεις που θα αρχίσουν να ζεστένονται.


_Αφού σου δούλεψε το προηγούμενο project γιατί δεν αφήνεις τα MJ15024-25 ?_  :Rolling Eyes:  

Σκέψου και μου λές   :Wink:  

Θα σου απαντήσω σε μια μέρα περίπου γιατί θα λείψω   :Confused:

----------


## Danza

Με διπλο ζευγαρι MJ15024-25?? θα αντεξει το υπολοιπο κύκλωμα, μετασχηματιστης, οδηγηση εξόδου κλπ κλπ??

----------


## moutoulos

Με διπλο ζευγαρι MJ15024-25, βεβαίως και θα δουλέψει, αλλά ξεχνάς τα BD139-140.
Την θέση τους θα πάρουν τα MJE15030 (NPN), και MJE15031 (ΡΝΡ), και *πάντα* σε ψύκτρα.
Όσο για την τροφοδοσία μεγαλωσέ την κατά 30%, απ ότι είναι.
Την ισχύ υπολόγισέ την σε 120 περίπου W στα 8ohm, για 4ohm εξαρτάται το τροφοδοτικό σου  :Wink: .

Με την διάταξη αυτή μπορείς να προσθέσεις έως 4xMJ15024 και 4xMJ15025 (ανα κανάλι).

----------


## Danza

Για να τον κατεβασω στα 4Ω δεν χρειάζεται καποια αλλαγή στην πλακέτα? εννοω καποια αντισταση... με 8 τρανζιστορ ανα κανάλι θα μου πεσει το σπιτι \ :Very Happy: /  με 4 τρανζιστορ και +120watt ειναι αρκετα δυνατος για τα ηχεια μου   :Wink:  θα αγοράσω τα τρανζιστορ καποια στιγμη θα τα μονταρω και θα σου πω ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια   :Very Happy:

----------


## Danza

A! και κατι ακόμα, να βάλω τοροιδή μετασχηματιστή η δεν έχει σημασία? και τι χαρακτηριστικα πρεπει να έχει ο μετασχηματιστης? εννοω amper-voltage-watt

----------


## moutoulos

> Για να τον κατεβασω στα 4Ω δεν χρειάζεται καποια αλλαγή στην πλακέτα? εννοω καποια αντισταση...


Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να χαμηλώσεις την τάση κατά 7-10 περίπου βόλτ (αν γίνεται), τίποτα άλλο.





> A! και κατι ακόμα, να βάλω τοροιδή μετασχηματιστή η δεν έχει σημασία? και τι χαρακτηριστικα πρεπει να έχει ο μετασχηματιστης? εννοω amper-voltage-watt


Εντάξει ο τοροειδής είναι πιο καλή λύση (πιο σταθερός, οχι μεγάλη πτώση τάσης, δεν ζεσταίνετε ...), αλλά 
είναι κατά περίπου 30% πιο ακριβός.
Και ο απλός καλός είναι πάντως, εσύ αποφασίζεις   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Οπότε θές για *ενισχυμένη* τροφοδοσία έναν, *2x(38Vac 8Amp) 608W* για μονοφωνικό, ή *2x(38Vac 13Amp) 980W* για στερεοφωνικό.
Για πιο *νορμάλ* θές εναν, *2x(38Vac 5Amp) 380W* για μονοφωνικό, ή *2x(38Vac 10Amp) 760W* για στερεοφωνικό.


Επειδή σε λίγο φεύγω για Αθήνα, και απο κεί, αυριο για Νάξο, θα σου απαντήσω 22-23/07/06 που επιστρέφω  :Smile: .
Διαφορετικά 6972695857.

----------


## Danza

oks   :Wink:  2x(38Vac 13Amp) 980W για στερεοφωνικό θα βάλω για να μην ''γονατίζει'' με τα beat και πυκνωτές 10000μF αμα βρω αλλιώς 2χ 4700μF ανα γραμμή τροφοδοσίας

----------


## Danza

Γρηγόρη με 2x 2SA1216 & 2x 2SC2922 ανα κανάλι θα δουλέψει? λέω αυτά τα τρανζίστορ γιατι στον προηγούμενο με τα MJ... μου βγήκε το λάδι να ανοίξω σωστά τις τρύπες για τα "πέταλα"   :frown:

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη με 2x 2SA1216 & 2x 2SC2922 ανα κανάλι θα δουλέψει? λέω αυτά τα τρανζίστορ γιατι στον προηγούμενο με τα MJ... μου βγήκε το λάδι να ανοίξω σωστά τις τρύπες για τα "πέταλα"


Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, πιστεύω πως ναι θα δουλέψουν, γιατί έχουν τις ίδιες ανάγκες σε ρεύμα.
Στην αρχή δοκίμασέ το με ένα ζευγάρι (2SA1216 & 2SC2922)   :Wink:  .

Κοίτα πάντως και αυτό που αναφέρει ο  φίλος hlektrologos http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3719.

Στο λέω μην τυχόν πάρεις τον μετασχηματιστή που σου γράφω (και μετά θές να φτιάξεις τον 300άρι), γιατί μετά δεν κάνει για τον 300βαττ, θέλει άλλη τάση   :Wink:  .

----------


## Danza

με τον μετασχηματιστη που μου πρότεινες και με ενα ζευγαρι τελικών τρανζίστορ ποσα watt λες να δώσει στα 8Ω?
τον 300αρη έχω σκευτει να τον φτιάξω αλλά όχι στο άμεσο μέλλον, σε κανα μισο χρόνο υπολογίζω   :Cool:  
sorry που θα βγω οff topic: υπάρχει προγραμμα να υπολογίζουμε τα βαττ αναλογα την τάση τροφοδοσιας και τα Ω? ή κάποιος τύπος...

Γρηγορη συγνωμη αν σε εχω κουράσει   :Confused:

----------


## moutoulos

> με τον μετασχηματιστη που μου πρότεινες και με ενα ζευγαρι τελικών τρανζίστορ ποσα watt λες να δώσει στα 8Ω?


Στην καλύτερη οχι πάνω απο 140βάττ (στα 8Ω)


Τι λές βρε Δημήτρη πλάκα κάνεις??    .... οτι θές... και μπορώ   :Wink:  .
...... δεν κουράζομαι εύκολα   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Danza

Οδηγηση των τελικων να αφήσω τα BD139-140? ή να βάλω καποια άλλα? (μιλάμε για ένα ζευγάρι τελικών τρανζ. εξόδου)

----------


## moutoulos

Άφησέ τα BD139-140, εφόσον θα είναι για ένα ζευγάρι τελικών τρανζίστορ.

----------


## Danza

Αυριο απογευματακι θα σου πω αποτελέσματα...

----------


## Danza

Παιδια δεν μπορω να βρω τελικα τρανζίστορ με τιποτα...  :Mad: 
2SA1216 & 2SC2922 μου λενε 7ευρω το ένα   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  και κατόπιν παραγγελίας σε καμια βδομάδα και βάλε, ψάχνω για τα Α1106 & C2581 σε δέυτερη φάση και εκεί τα ίδια   :Evil or Very Mad:  παραγγελία και βλέπουμε. ψάχνω για τα MJ... ο ενας δεν τα είχε καν ο αλλος δεν τα έφερνε   :Evil or Very Mad:   ΕΛΕΟΣ    :Head:   :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Danza

Mήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος που θα βρώ τα τρανζίστορ? Α! και επίσης θέλω 2 βαττόμετρα μέχρι 200W, που θα τα βρώ και αυτά και πως συνδέονται? σε σειρά με το ηχείο η παράλληλα?

----------


## moutoulos

> Mήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος που θα βρώ τα τρανζίστορ? Α! και επίσης θέλω 2 βαττόμετρα μέχρι 200W, που θα τα βρώ και αυτά και πως συνδέονται? σε σειρά με το ηχείο η παράλληλα?


Radio 741 ??....
Τι βαττόμετρα, αναλογικά (με βελόνα) ή με LED, έτοιμα ή θα τα φτιάξεις ??.

----------


## ok1gr

Μιάς και το έθεσε, να ρωτήσω εγώ για αναλογικά (με βελόνα)?
Επείσεις έχω ένα παλιό mAόμετρο που κάεικαν όλες οι αντιστάσεις και έμεινε μόνο το βασικό όργανο (το οποίο δουλεύει). Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κάνω βατόμετρο?

----------


## moutoulos

Νομίζω πως γίνεται με διαιρέτη τάσης, αρκεί μην είναι 1000ma (1A), αλλά 100ma το πολύ.
επίσης η πλάκα μπροστά θα θέλει αλλαγή.
Βασικά μέτρα την αντιστασή του πηνίου πόση είναι.

----------


## ok1gr

Η πλάκα δεν είναι πρόβλημα....
Η αντίσταση του πηνείου είναο 10Ω.
Το όργανο ΗΤΑΝ για 500mA DC...
Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει βατόμετρο, αν μπορείς δώσε πληροφορίες για το πώς να το ξανακάνω όπως πρίν (οι αντιστάσεις καρβούνιασαν και δεν ξέρω τις τιμές τους....)

----------


## Danza

Αναλογικα βαττομετρα. ο Radio 741 που ειναι?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## moutoulos

> Η πλάκα δεν είναι πρόβλημα....
> Η αντίσταση του πηνείου είναο 10Ω.
> Το όργανο ΗΤΑΝ για 500mA DC...
> Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει βατόμετρο, αν μπορείς δώσε πληροφορίες για το πώς να το ξανακάνω όπως πρίν (οι αντιστάσεις καρβούνιασαν και δεν ξέρω τις τιμές τους....)


Μάλλον δεν κάνει, έχει πολύ χαμηλή αντίσταση.
Το οτι καρβουνιάσαν δεν σημαίνει οτι αποκοπήκαν, 
μετρησέ την αντίστασή τους (αν και μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει λίγο η τιμή τους),
και βάλε αντίστοιχες.
Αλλιώς βάζοντας το ψηφιακό σου πολύμετρο (στα Α),  και μια κατανάλωση 0.5Α, 
ρυθμισέ το να σου δείξει ότι και στο πολύμετρό σου  :Wink:  .







> ο Radio 741 που ειναι?


Ο 741 είναι εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## ok1gr

κόπηκαν τελείως....

----------


## moutoulos

:Question:   :Question:

----------


## Danza

Γρηγόρη εγω έχω ενα VU-Meter με αντισταση πηνίου 0,7κΩ. κανει για wattομετρο ?

----------


## ok1gr

> 


Για τις αντιστάσεις λέω, κόπηκαν στα δύο...  :Crying or Very sad:  
θα δοκιμάσω αυτό που ανέβασες...

----------


## Danza

Βρηκα τα εξής: 2SA1106 & 2SC2581. στον ενισχυτη έβαλα 2xNPN & 2xPNP ανα γραμμη τροφοδοσίας, συνολο 4 τρανζιστορ ανα κανάλι οδηγουμενα απο BD239-240.
Ταση τροφοδοσιας: +- 52vDC 550watt max.
εβαλα τον ενισχυτη στην πριζα χωρις οδηγους και τελικα τρανζίστορ και δεν μου εβγαλε απο καπου καπνο ουτε ζεσταθηκε κάποιο εξαρτημα.. 
Οταν μπουν ολα τα τρανζιστορ στην πλακετα, το τριμμερακι για το ρευμα ηρεμιας πρεπει να ειναι στο τερμα? πρεπει να έχω συνδεδεμενα ηχεία? στα ποσα mA να ρυθμισω το ρευμα ηρεμιας?

----------


## Danza

Τον εβαλα στην πριζα αλλα  :Crying or Very sad:  βγαζει βομβο.. οταν λεμε βομβος ειναι σαν να εχει καψει τελικο τρανζιστορ... αλλα δεν εχει καψει κανενα τρανζιστορ.
φοραει: 2x 2SA1106 & 2x 2SC2581 ανα καναλι οδηγουμενα απο BD239-240 και βαττικες αντιστασεις 0,33Ω-10watt 
τροφοδοτικο: +/-52vDC 550watt max. Πυκνωτες εξομάλυνσης 2x 4700uF/50v

----------


## Danza

φωτό του ενισχυτη

----------


## moutoulos

Τα 2SA1106 & 2SC2581 είναι σχετικά μικρά (σε ισχύ) τρανζίστορ, μήπως υπεροδηγούνται απο τα σχετικά ενισχυμένα 
BD239-240 (στα είχα προτείνει για άλλα τρανζίστορ), βέβαια δεν έβαλες σήμα στην είσοδο ...
Εκτός και το πιο πιθανό να αυτοταλαντώνει ο ενισχυτή σου απο κακό τυπωμένο (κακές γειώσεις)....

----------


## Danza

χωρις σημα στην εισοδο το κανει... αν αυτοταλαντωνει τι μπορω να κανω??

----------


## Danza

Γειωση ηταν τελικα...   :Embarassed:  δουλευει αψογα δυνατα και καθαρα   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   thanks moutoulos for help   :Smile:  
συντομα θα εχετε και φωτο κατασκευης   :Wink:

----------


## dal_kos

Ποσα βατ βγάζει τωρα?
Μήπως μπορεις να στειλεις το σχηματικό του τελειωμένου?

----------


## Danza

Πανω απο 100 σιγουρα... το σχηματικο το εχω κανει upload

----------


## dal_kos

Τελικα ειμαι πολυ γκαβος!
Δεν το βλεπω! Εκτος κι αν λες το αρχικο που εχεις βαλει στη πρωτη σελιδα.
Σορρυ ε...

----------


## Danza

στην 1η σελιδα (sansui.JPG)   :Wink:

----------


## dal_kos

Α οκ...
Αυριο παω για ενα τσεκ απ στον οφθαλμιατρο :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Eλα...  πάλι έπεσα "μέσα" ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .






> τροφοδοτικο: +/-52vDC 550watt max.


Βάλτου ένα τροφοδοτικό με ισχύ σαν αυτή που σου είχα αναφέρει ...




> Οπότε θές για *ενισχυμένη* τροφοδοσία έναν, *2x(38Vac 8Amp) 608W* για μονοφωνικό, ή *2x(38Vac 13Amp) 980W* για στερεοφωνικό.
> Για πιο *νορμάλ* θές εναν, *2x(38Vac 5Amp) 380W* για μονοφωνικό, ή *2x(38Vac 10Amp) 760W* για στερεοφωνικό.


...σε συνδιασμό με 4 τρανζίστορ ανα πολικότητα, δηλαδή 8 ανα κανάλι (4x2SA1106  &  4x2SC2581),
και θα έχεις έναν ενισχυτή με σχεδόν *200Wrms/8ohm ή 300+Wrms/4ohm*.

----------


## Danza

Τα συγκεκριμενα τρανζιστορ τα πηρα επειδης δεν εβρισκα τα άλλα.. μολις βρω τα 2SA1216 & 2SC2922 θα βαλω αυτα (2 ανα πολικοτητα..)   :Twisted Evil:  το VU-Meter που έχω που να το συνδέσω στον ενισχυτη για να βλεπω την στάθμη εξόδου?

----------


## moutoulos

> το VU-Meter που έχω που να το συνδέσω στον ενισχυτη για να βλεπω την στάθμη εξόδου?


Το συνδέεις στην είσοδο (εννοώ πέρνεις σήμα απο την είσοδο), τώρα βέβαια υπάρχουν και 
κάποια (κιτ) που είναι "βαττόμετρα", και παίρνουν δείγμα απο την έξοδο.

----------


## Danza

Μετα απο 4 ωρες να δουλευει ποτε τερμα ποτα χαμηλα με φορτιο 8Ω με αφησε απολυτα ικανοποιημένο   :Very Happy:  μονο που αν έχεις καποιο τραγουδι beatάτο (rnb-hiphop) "κρεμάει" στα μπάσα οταν είναι δυνατα και ο μετασχηματιστης που έχω προσωρινα ζεματάει   :Shocked:  , το ρεύμα ηρεμίας πως να το ρυθμίσω και στα πόσα mA?

----------


## Danza

Καλημερα παιδια. έχω ενα πρόβλημα, ολα καλα με τον ενισχυτή δεν ζεσταίνεται βγάζει αρκετά dB και με έχει ικανοποιήσει απόλυτα αλλά όταν τον φτάνεις στα όρια του ενώ δεν βγάζει απο κάπου καπνό σου μιρύζει κάτι σαν να καίγεται   :Shocked:  και μόλις τον χαμηλώσεις λίγο σταματάει αυτή η μυρωδιά   :Confused:  τι μπορεί να ναι αυτό? μήπως υπερθέρμανση πηνίων στα ηχεία? ή καποιο πρόβλημα του ενισχυτή??  :Rolling Eyes:   (γιατι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο αυτοκίνητο)

----------


## moutoulos

Μμμ..., μετά την επιτυχημένη "αναβάθμιση" που έγινε, οι αντιστάσεις στην έξοδο αλλάχθηκαν με μεγαλύτερες  :Question:   :Question:  (σε W)
ή παρέμειναν οι ίδιες οπότε λογικό είναι να μυρίζουν ...

Υπόθεση κάνω έτσι ......

----------


## dal_kos

> βγάζει αρκετά dB


Λιγο ασχετο αλλα τα db μονο απο τα watt δεν εξαρτώνται? Ή εξαρτωνται κι απο τον ενισχυτη?

----------


## Danza

αντι να βάλω 4 αντιστασεις των 5w σε καθε τρανζιστορ ένωσα παράλληλα τους εκπομπούς και ανα 2 τρανζιστορ έβαλα μια αντισταση 10w / 0.33Ω

----------


## moutoulos

> αντι να βάλω 4 αντιστασεις των 5w σε καθε τρανζιστορ ένωσα παράλληλα τους εκπομπούς και ανα 2 τρανζιστορ έβαλα μια αντισταση 10w / 0.33Ω


Κανονικά είναι λάθος ..., θές ξεχωριστές αντιστάσεις για κάθε τρανζίστορ, προκειμένου να υπάρχει ίδιο ρεύμα
σε όλα   :Wink:  .

----------


## Danza

αχχχ παει κ αυτό... 1)πέταξε φλόγα. 2)κατι αντιστάσεις καρβούνιασαν. 3)μου εβγαλε DC στην έξοδο και έκαψε τα woofer.. γιατί όμως τα έκανε αυτα??   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## chip

Όπως σωστά είπε ο Moutoulos, παραλληλίζοντας τα τρανζίστορ σχεδόν όλο το ρεύμα πέρασε από το ένα τρανζίστορ (το ρεύμα διαλέγει τον ευκολότερο δρόμο) το οποίο είχε λίγο μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση από το άλλο (ποτε δεν είναι απολύτως ίδια) με αποτέλεσμα να καεί αυτό το τρανζίστορ (μόνο του δεν μπορούσε να πάρει όλο το ρεύμα) και στη συνέχεια ίσως κάηκε μετά από ελάχιστο χρόνο και το δεύτερο. Αν το πρώτο με το κάψιμο βραχυκύκλωσε ίσως να τη γλίτωσε το δεύτερο. Τελικά ένα από τα δύο τρανζίστορ βραχυκύκλωσαν οπότε το ρεύμα ήταν ανεξέλεγκτο και κάηκε η αντίσταση. Φυσικά αφου κάηκε το τρανζίστορ και έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα θα κάηκε και τρανίσοτρ και αντίσταση και στην άλλη μεριά του push-pull. (εκτός και το πρόλαβαν οι αντιστάσεις)

----------

